# Black Friday participants?



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My daughter and I used to hit all the Black Friday sales, but it seems to have gotten too crazy anymore. We'll be home together goofing off with the dogs and having fun with our guests. Maybe in another year or two... Besides, I finished my Christmas shopping in October. 

Anyone gearing up for the Friday sales?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It must be very good sales because they open so early!! If I lived closer I'd probably hit the sales, but I don't 
Kimberly I have to get my butt in gear and get shopping!! Yikes - time just flies!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen,
Buffalo is just a 90 minute drive! Come on!! Marija went 2 weeks ago and go some GREAT deals! 
And they really are not stopping many people at the border to pay duties..


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Havanese at Cole's! Just last night I saw a commercial for Friday shopping at "Coles" and guess what there is a black & white Havanese! Well it sure looks like a Havanese! Darling commercial and darling Havanese!! Watch for it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What kind of store is Cole's, Libby?

Helen, early is right! Some of the sales start at 4am. I am usually up by that time, but not out the door!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it is spelled Kohls - that might be what confuses you Kimberly .. It is like a Deptartment store like Mervyn's but I think the quality and selection is better ..I do not know if you have one near you but there is one up iin Santa Rosa 
it is a chain like Target or macy's - I became familiar with it in the desert .. They have cute things .. I thik your daughter would like it .. I know my neice loves to shop there as do the Mom's .. WE always make a point of going there to check things out ..
I think you are right - it sure looks like a black & white Havanese and the commercial is adorable .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, we do have a Kohl's down here now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought a house so I will be out shopping for furniture. Not necessarily looking for a sale but will be happy to come across one! Wish me luck! I normally stay home on black friday because i hate crowds.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good luck, Linda!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, from our home to yours its like 40 mins, so 90 plus the 40... I guess not bad but I am not too familiar with where to shop exactly and I am working this weekend  I will have to plan a weekend with my husband to go on down with no kiddos.... Trust me, they make shopping "interesting", to put it nicely.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There is alot of tv advertising here about big sales going on tomorrow.They are advertising they will open at 4am.I always have good intentions with the idea of going,but only a few years actually got there on time.There seems to be such a big crowd,it is really crazy.When the kids were little if they had a really good sale on a toy that wanted from Santa,I would of went.Now days--it is hardly worth the hassle!I envy you Kimberly---you're already done?WOW!I have no idea yet who wants what.......


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been getting up every year and going shopping with my daughter and friends for years....

I always send them a little letter afterwards. This is last years letter.
We plan to meet in the morning at 3 a.m. - we will shop til midnight tomorrow night. It is a blast.

ANNUAL DAY AFTER
THANKSGIVING SHOPPING TRIP
2006

Another year went off without a hitch.. the bargains were calling our names.

My partners were Karrie, Sonya and a new recruit this year Toia (Karrie’s niece). What a great shopper she is – she passed all the initiations and is welcome to come anytime. 

We got up around 3 a.m. and picked Karrie up around 4 a.m. and off to meet Toia. What a great newcomer – she was in line and saving us a place at Sears…wow!

We did our annual check list.

Full Tank of gas – check
Christmas attire – check (including Tatoos on our faces) 
Sonya made us Christmas Leighs out of garland
Everyone brought at least 2 pairs of shoes & socks – check
Tylenol – check – no wining, everyone gets tylenol every 4 hours.
Left over dinner rolls from Thanksgiving – check (Only the weak stop and eat)
Water – check
Karrie a can of coke - check (she doesn’t start her day w/o a can of coke)
Prayers for Karrie – check (she is off her estrogen – you know it’s a long day)
Band Aids – check – those other shoppers can get mean
Christmas Bracelets – check
Our list of stores on excel – check – Thank you Sonya
(times they open and the best bargains)

I brought everyone a Christmas purse with HO HO HO on it with Sissy’s picture on it (my havanese puppy – I love her!) filled the purse with snacks – see I am not so mean – I brought them food. Karrie bought us chocolate at Target.

The store with the most bargains I would have to say was Sears. We had Lonnie come empty my Explorer around 10:30 a.m. it was full and then Jeremy (Sonya’s new husband – yes I am a mother-in-law) - came and emptied us again around 3 p.m. He followed us to Lowes and we bought storage containers for wreaths, wrapping paper, etc…. he asked Sonya – why are you buying all these trash cans…..LOL. His car was loaded by the time we sent him on his way…what a trooper he was….We emptied again into Toia’s car around 7 p.m. 

I tied red ribbon on my packages, Sonya had red rubber bands, Karrie had blue rubber bands & Toia had yellow rubber bands – this was a great help.

Of course, we went to Lone Star and had our ususal dinner around 8 p.m. – we ended up at Gordman’s til they closed at 11 p.m. – we headed home. We shopped 18 hours. We had new recruit luck – she got us in lines that seemed to go fast. What a day – bargains galore….it was beautiful weather. Most of all – good times with friends that we love
and can’t wait til next year…. Oh yeah – Karrie always buys the most….

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!!

Love, Marie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marie, you are a shopping queen! Not me. Everyone left in the family is an adult and the past few years have been doing the Kris Kringle thing. Oh, and these are all my in-laws. I have no family here except my DH, kids and my Mom. 

It started our great because we said cash was not allowed, it had to be a gift. Most people opted for gift certificates. We had a limit of $100, which was getting away cheap. I used to spend way more than that. Well, by last year it evolved to the money again, so tonight we decided it was enough to just all be together at this point. What more do we need? Oh, there is one 9year old and she gets gifts from everyone.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am skipping it... it isn't worth it... drives me crazy! I really try to do almost everything on line. There is a outlet center here that starts at midnight though... I bet some are pulling overnighters!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I am skipping it... it isn't worth it... drives me crazy! I really try to do almost everything on line. There is a outlet center here that starts at midnight though... I bet some are pulling overnighters!
> 
> Amanda


I'm with you Amanda. I do as much online as I can.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

The only way I would go to those Friday sales is if they PAID me to OR if everything was FREE!!:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> I have been getting up every year and going shopping with my daughter and friends for years....
> Love, Marie


Marie, you made my head swim!! Wowzers, you're the shopping queen!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marie, phew! That e-mail made me tired to READING it, LOL. I do NOT hit up Black Friday. I'd rather pay more than get up that early to go shopping. I am also an online shopper and this year amazon.com is doing a Black Friday sale, so I might do some shopping from my laptop here at home.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I went for the 1st time last year to Best Buy. What a Zoo!! It was crazy. I didnt really know it would be that crazy. I would only do it again if there was something i *really* wanted & it was for a fantastic price. I did go early to Staples today before i had to come to work. They had some great deals & they are never that crowded.

I am an online shopper anyway. But i always look for great deals.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I have never done that. But my daughter claims she's going to Macy's in SF at 6 AM today after going to the gym to holiday shop. Then flying to San Diego to see her in-laws at 11 AM ! Hmmmmm, I guess you can do all that when you're in your early thirties !! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazon is having a sale? WOO HOO! I love Amazon!!!!! :whoo:

Marie, hats OFF to you! WOW! That sounds like a fun (BUSY) day! Not to mention expensive.

I shudder to think what my AmEx bill would be if I shopped for 12 hours straight!!!! LOL ound: Gosh, frightening!

My Daughter did brave the crowds at a midnight sale and she told me the place was "INSANE"..my husband also went to Best Buy at 9 am, I didn't have the heart to break it to him that the "specials" were LONG GONE.  I'll let them learn some life lessons themselves. teehee.

And me? I keep wondering if I should hit Kohl's before 1 for some half priced sweaters and sweat pants? lol......I dunno. I don't like crowds and people pushing me around very much. Some of the shoppers out today can be REALLY ugly.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, last year when i went to Best Buy. i got there at 5 a.m. And there were literally hundreds of people there. I was there for a portable XM player bundle for a great great deal. I couldnt pass it up. I got the last one they had. I waited in line for an hour just to pay. 

Was it really a great deal? Well, at the time i didnt think so but i do now. Dont think i would do that again but it depends i guess. What i was really wanting this year is a PDA(without the phone) but didnt see any sales.

I already have been on Amazons site. I love them too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> The only way I would go to those Friday sales is if they PAID me to OR if everything was FREE!!:biggrin1:


Vicki, my husband feels very strongly the same way. He refuses to go an extra mile for cheaper gas, or getting up early to shop a sale, or even hitting a busy store. He would much rather spend a few more dollars than deal with that nonsense.

I don't mind it once in a while. I think people are amusing and I enjoy it sometimes. I just can't be hardcore about it.

Marie, you crack me up! Sounds like you've made a fun tradition out of it, and made it a game too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow Marie. You are QUEEN shopper. I'd be exhuasted before I even started. We'll head over to Best Buy later, not for deals, but because I think that's where we'll find something fun for my FIL. We went there last year and it wasn't too terribly bad at around 2 PM so we'll try again. I'll avoid the malls like the plague though.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

No Black Friday shopping for me. I hate crowds and lines and especially, the insane traffic. 

However, I have to admit shopping with Marie sounds like fun 

Amazon has a sale today....I'm all over that kind of sale, lol!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, I went with my hubby,mom,and sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was crazy!!!!! Just went shopping for myself.........I know I was supposes to shop for other people but I could not pass up some of the deals. I got two pair of jeans,christmas decoraton for the house,picture frame that does the slide show,and of course Jillee got another bed!!!!! I do not know what else!!!! It was fun and crazy!!!! I saw my breeder at Meijer!!!!!! It was crazy!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to do my Christmas shopping early so I could take advantage of the sales for myself. They have the best sales this time of year.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I was out at 5 am hitting the sales! It was crazy out there. There were some mean nasty people.....I don't understand why THEY don't just stay home! I mean...duh..it's the day after Thanksgiving with some awesome sales...of course it's going to be crazy busy...of course you are going to have to stand in line....I mean _come on_!!
There was yelling, huffing, puffing. It was pretty comical! And all the "the line is *how* long?" Geesh! People need to remember to pack their patience!!
But I got lots of my shopping done, and got some great deals too! Wooo Hoooo eace:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

We were out at 6 am at Macys because my husband loves to shop Black Friday not to buy anything but to watch the people. People in Miami were at JC Pennys at 4 am, when we reached the mall the parking lot was 3/4 full, amazing. I saw my friend leaving Macys at 6:10 I think he was the first one there to buy his down comfortor and feather bed all sizes $39.99.

Our first stop was starbucks, we saw people were walking by with huge bags from the Disney Store, who had everything marked 25% off until 10:00. When we finally decided to brave Macys and look for those feather comfortors they were gone and the clerk was trying to restock, there were 8 women gathered around the almost empty display complaining that there were no king featherbeds. We only shopped until 11, then had lunch then home. I didn't find anything wonderful, but the excitement of the mall and the was fun. 
Paula


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I don't think that I would get up that early to watch people......but hey I know what you mean....I bet you saw all kinds of people and all the different attitudes!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

WE passed on early sales . I was too pooped .. We did go to a local mall and we were suprised that we could actually find parking spaces .. Normally it is a zoo ..and you drive around for at least 15 minutes .. 
We no longer shop for gifts except for grandchildren and dogs .. I know it is impersonal to give gift certificates and checks but I got tired of all the time and effort spent in shopping and then to be asked for receipts for returns after Santa had just barely made it down the chimmey ..
Times have changed people have changed and my time is precious too .. 
One year my nephew did not even open one gift - he saw the boxes and that it came from J Crew and immediately said I hate that store .. Too bad as he missed out on a lovely leather jacket .. 
What ever happened to appreciation and thank yous .. I understand if it does not fit or it is the wrong color but the wrong store .. 
This seems to be the age of entitlement I guess .. 
That was it - life is too short !!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is too sad......I try and get things that I know people like but even then it is hard......you do go through so much hassle and then for people not to apprecite it makes it even harder!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> that store .. Too bad as he missed out on a lovely leather jacket ..
> What ever happened to appreciation and thank yous .. I understand if it does not fit or it is the wrong color but the wrong store ..
> This seems to be the age of entitlement I guess ..
> That was it - life is too short !!


That's awful!  But I have to agree, times have changed regarding 'gift giving' and this generation's expectations are certainly very high.

We basically have no "element" of surprise here at my house. With 7 kids, we quickly learned to avoid favoritism of any sort, so they all have a set "budget" for gifts, or as they get older, they can opt for cash.

My kids will pick item(s) to the exact penny of their budget!! LOL (we pick up the tax) but this has sure sharpened their math skills. Heaven forbid they are $10 short, they will think of something!

I appreciate anything given to me, I tend to get alot of Starbucks' gift cards, but that's perfectly fine! I use them all the time.

It does get hard finding the perfect gift for people, but the hardest person to buy for is my mother. She nit-picks any gift I give her, and that's just her nature. One year, she said I was being "cheap", so the next year I bought her a beautiful (expensive) crystal set from Tiffany's, and she complained about that because it was "impractical". So, I just can't win with her! lol, If she wasnt' my mother, I'd send her a check or gift card! lol

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think the mother thing is really hard .. I know it was for my Mom . Itried to find things she liked but our tastes were not too similar for some reason i thought she liked turtle necks .. wrong . 
Once she got older it became much more practical sweaters nightgowns and of course her favorite .. White Shoulders .. 
I do have to say thank goodness for Talbots - she loved that red box !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My mom thankfully is easy to shop for. I usually give her knitting supplies and she loves that! 

Cosmosmom, if any child in my family did that, I'm not sure he would be able to keep ANY of his presents from that year. I'm sorry but I would never ever allow my child to act like that... it's rude and ungrateful.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - no way would my son have gotten away with that when he was his age .. 
Unfortunately it is my husbands sister and she and I have different philosphies and opinions on how to raise your children ..
She is much more permissive and lenient and she indulged and spoiled them . Interest ingly enough she was a school teacher and she was always popular and well liked .. Somehow the wheels fell off when she had her own children and she lost her objectivity ..
It has not been good for either child - now that they are getting older it is very difficult for them to fly and be on be on their own !!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

My son wanted an Ed Hardy jacket at Macys. He puts tatoo-like designs on hoodies then charges $198.00 for the jacket. The jackets are works of art and very popular in Miami. My son is 15, he will not get this jacket unless he earns the money. I got him one from American Rag for around $40.00 and he liked it alot. He's a really good kid. I think the idea of putting kids on a budget is excellent. It works well for my son, he just has to get a good idea of what things cost.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I got up early and went to Target to get one front-page ad item I wanted. I got there ten till 6am and there was a line from the door over 100 yards long! I couldn't believe it! I didn't get out of my car till they opened the doors, and then the item I wanted was gone! I went to another Target around 9:30am (after going home for a while!) and they weren't crowded and had tons of the same item just sitting on the shelf! 

Costco opened at 9am and everyone there was in line with a giant television. Those must have been a good price!

The brand new Apple Store near us was open early and not at all crowded (I went there after the first Target) and they had some great deals and friendly help. 

I decided I'm not nearly enough of a hard-core shopper for the early morning stuff!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina said:


> My mom thankfully is easy to shop for. I usually give her knitting supplies and she loves that!
> 
> Cosmosmom, if any child in my family did that, I'm not sure he would be able to keep ANY of his presents from that year. I'm sorry but I would never ever allow my child to act like that... it's rude and ungrateful.


Lina,

I'm with you on that one! I would NEVER tolerate that attitude. It is not just a 'action' of not opening the present, there is a whole attitude behind that that would NOT fly in this house.

My kids sit down and write detailed "Thank you" cards (and so do I!) Which, I hear is a rarity now.

I must've had 15-20 people contact me to tell me how impressed and/or grateful they were for my daughter's Thank You cards after graduation. She probably spent 9 hours writing them all notes in the card. I hope I can atleast raise them with gratitude, kindness and respect. And like I always say, I don't care what "so and so's parent" does and says, my house, my rules! lol

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Well - I survived!

I got up at 2 a.m. and gathered my troops - we are about 20 minutes to Tulsa. We got to JC Penney's about 3:40 a.m. - and yes there was people already lined up.

My daughter, my best friend and her niece went and we had a blast.
We shopped all day - I got home last night and crawled into bed at 10 minutes til midnight.......I rested today. Taking a break from Bedlam (OSU vs. OU) to check in on all of you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marie, I am glad you survived!!
Kara, I am with you, I have always made my kids write a thank you note when they get gifts - and they are 17 & 20!! People really appreciate it! 
I always went shopping at 7am on BlackFriday with my sisters and this year, my little sister did not come up from VA, and I told my older sister that since my diagnosis with Fibro. I was not going to go. Well.... she was so depressed, that I went shopping but locally,. and at 10am and we got everything we needed. So all went well, I am hurting today but my sister us happy so I guess it is worth it.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

I have always made my kids write thank you's. It is a rare now a days.
I surprised my husband nephew with a congrats you got your license and here is a gift card for gas - never heard a word - 6 weeks later his mother was at my MIL when I called to visit - I asked her if he got the card - she said "Yeah - I think he said something about that" 

You know, I didn't do it for the thank you but it would be nice to know if they got it. Other family members have made comments that it's nice that my kids always give thank you's. They also have made comments about SIL family never making any acknowledements.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Kara,
> 
> I have always made my kids write thank you's. It is a rare now a days.
> I surprised my husband nephew with a congrats you got your license and here is a gift card for gas - never heard a word - 6 weeks later his mother was at my MIL when I called to visit - I asked her if he got the card - she said "Yeah - I think he said something about that"
> ...


I agree! If I don't hear back on a gift, I begin to wonder if it made it to the right hands. Usually, I'm pretty shocked and impressed when someone sends one to us! The only family members that do are my husband's family, my family missed the memo on that (except for me, lol) But, I've always wondered if I am REALLY related to my family or they picked up the wrong kid at the hospital! ound: I'm SO different, "Black sheep" doesn't even cover it! haha.

But really, I would even accept a quick E-mail or phone call thank you, too. I wouldn't let my kids get away with that...but its better than not knowing!

I'm glad you had fun on your shop-a-thon! Did you get ALL your shopping done? I'm pretty impressed with your stamina! I would never make it from dawn til' late night shopping..I can manage about 2-3 hours tops and then I'm ready to go home...factor in the crowds and rudeness, 3 hours is really pushing it. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, how funny that you said that- My Dad & I were talking today about my oldest son & he said something about "black sheep" and I said "I know that of all my sibling (5 or us) I KNOW that I am the black sheep of the family. And it was funny cause he didnt disagree, but just said - "I am not saying a word" but all my siblings are very different from me in the way they married, finances, the way we raise our kids, EVERYTHING! Its ok with me, cause I am happy with my life, and am ok with the way I raised my kids, and I am happy to believe that I am the black sheep. I demand things from my kids, I have never EXPECTED more than they can give and I hope I am doing ok with them. I DO expect them to be courtious, and thankfull for whatever gift they receive, whether is something they wanted or needed or hated!! And they have always made me proud!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

I bet your kids are amazing! :kiss: With a mom like you? How could they NOT be? Seriously!

Black sheep is an understatement in my case, if abortion was legal when I was conceived..I would not be here.

My brother and I are night and day, too...so I can relate, we get along okay, but don't talk often. He is another one that never lets me know if he gets my gifts for my nephew, which was the sold out Tickle me Elmo last year. I had to email him in January and ask if they got it! lol sheesh.

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lina said:


> My mom thankfully is easy to shop for. I usually give her knitting supplies and she loves that!
> 
> Cosmosmom, if any child in my family did that, I'm not sure he would be able to keep ANY of his presents from that year. I'm sorry but I would never ever allow my child to act like that... it's rude and ungrateful.


That is terrible, I'm like Lina, NO presents that year and maybe not the next. I would die if my child acted that way. When my nephew was young he would barely rip the paper off and throw it and grab another one. I put a end to that and made him read who it was from, open it all the way and say thank you.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We used to do the Black Friday thing, but that ended when our kids got older. A lot of those shoppers are ruthless! The last time we went to an early Black Friday event my DH was rammed by a shopping cart - and I mean hard - by a woman racing through the store to get to the electronics section. It's a wonder she didn't break his knee. The best part was, she didn't stop. She just shouted out "sorry" as she ran on her way. A shopping cart hit & run!

My two sons are the only kids we have in our family. I'm the only daughter that had children and yes, I'm also the black sheep of the family. That's okay, I happen to be the happiest, too. 

Wanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

it is totally amazing how out of control these shoppers become .. Do not get me wrong i like to shop as much as the next guy in fact I am good at it ..but I do not like it when people are rude and out of control. 
Makes it hard for everyone ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh..the "rude" people (armed with shopping carts and running shoes) ALWAYS find me!ound:

And don't even get me started on how many times I've been cut off in a parking lot or challenged for a spot.

OR..had someone park 3 inches from the driver's side so I can't get IN my own car without climbing through another door!

I always say that this time of year brings out the worst and best in people. lol

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was raised the same way about sending thank you cards as well....I just got a wedding gift about two months ago from my dads side of the family. My hubby and I will be married for four years next year.....a little late ya think!!!!!!!!!! My mom said that I still needed to send them thank you card even though it was years ago.....really the only reason I got it then was because my dad and grandparents went to a funeral for my great aunt and that is when they gave it to them to give to me....I probably still would not have it.....it was a clock....the battery died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow,Megan!

4 years? lol....I had always heard the etiquette on a wedding gift was 1 year (which I thought was a bit long) Bummer on the battery.

Someone gave my daughter a very obvious recycled gift for graduation. It was a "tea set", with various teas and a few cups. But the box was red and green and it was one of those christmas-gift packs that they sell at drug stores and stuff (I see them every year)

I didn't have the heart to tell her it was a recycled Christmas gift (given in July!LOL) She liked it! Its the thought that counts, right. But I did giggle over Christmas in July.

Kara


----------

